# Inexpensive Housing!



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

This series of pictures tells the story:

http://www.silverbearcafe.com/private/12.11/*******.html


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There are companies around here that build cottages/homes from sea containers. Here's something a little fancier.

http://www.lowimpactliving.com/blog/2009/07/07/affordable-shipping-container-house-in-quebec/


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Can't believe the transformation!


----------



## idonutn0 (Nov 18, 2011)

sevenmmm said:


> This series of pictures tells the story:
> 
> http://www.silverbearcafe.com/private/12.11/*******.html


I wish it went into detail as to what was used to fill the gap between the two containers, and what the outside coating was.
End results look amazing though.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Those containers are about 3 grand a piece. Would it have been cheaper to use lumber?

Very cool though. The design was a good use of space


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

There is a detailed write-up of the home posted by the OP, it's somewhere out in the internets, wish I could be more helpful. As for Ross' link. There are a whole lot of questionable claims made in the article. "No mold"????, really, try living in a sealed metal container, with any elevated moisture levels and you will see lots of it. "faster than stick framing, only ten months to complete". Please spare me that bull. Any capable stick framer will blow the doors of of a specialty contractor, cutting, fabricating and heavily modifying shipping containers into a usable structure. Taking ten months to complete any moderately sized custom home is hardly impressive. Shipping container homes are a fad. They are not very practical, difficult to work with and (absent a huge budget) somewhat limiting in that you have to restrict the design to the fixed modules. There is a good reason that steel has exceptionally limited application in most residential construction, it is heavy, difficult to work with, and an extraordinarily efficient conductor of heat and cold.


----------



## R H Clark (Oct 27, 2011)

I plan to bury one on my property for a tornado shelter large enough to sleep comfortably in.I would not build with them simply because of the resale value and difficulty getting a bank to loan for any potential buyers.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would expect it to be more storm proof than a stick built.

That 10 months was probably finishing it while living in it and working. It's taken me more than 2 years to get a bathroom sink replaced in my house.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

When did ******** start using Arabic writing? All the pics have some Arabic in the bottom right hand corner.... guess they could be Arab-American ********.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

arab-american ********, lol. "Allah Akbar! The south will rise again!" haha


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Everything Wharton said and then some.

Clearly somebody didn't understand vapor barriers.....the sealed steel of the outside will make a GREAT one....on the wrong side. Any moisture that gets in the wall will be trapped, wet the insulation, and reduce it's R rating considerably. Spray foam would have been the insulation of choice here.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

It's cute, I would have added a window in the living room directly across from the french doors for cross ventilation. Also another window in the kitchen area. 
As City pointed out those containers are cheap neither is the transport fee, and as it was pointed out spray foam insulation better choice. 
Interesting to see.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

How cool is that!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I like that idea! It looks cute and cozy.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

texican said:


> When did ******** start using Arabic writing? All the pics have some Arabic in the bottom right hand corner.... guess they could be Arab-American ********.


Well, then I guess this is disqualified from being an idea at all... Geez, you would be better off just dissing the idea?

I would like to try one of those containers underground as a food storage cellar. Spray foam the outside of it, then dig a hole in a hill, with an entrance to the north on the down-slope.


----------



## Red_Hen (Sep 20, 2011)

We plan on using shipping containers for an addition on our house next spring.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

If you bury a shipping container it will probably collapse. They are not structurely sound to hold pressure out. They will also leak and rust out fast.

I buried a surplus 6,000 gallon fuel tank except for the front. Cut a door in it and have a nice tornado shelter. Do NOT try to cut a fuel tank unless you know how to do it safely.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

I think this inexpensive house wins the prize!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOIifnYM7DQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> If you bury a shipping container it will probably collapse. They are not structurely sound to hold pressure out. They will also leak and rust out fast.
> 
> I buried a surplus 6,000 gallon fuel tank except for the front. Cut a door in it and have a nice tornado shelter. Do NOT try to cut a fuel tank unless you know how to do it safely.


Ok. Dokey.


----------



## R H Clark (Oct 27, 2011)

I read that they are made from an alloy that will oxidize but not rust out.They have to be to withstand the salt water environment.I also seriously doubt they will collapse.They are stacked several high on the ships fully loaded.They also have to be strong enough to withstand being moved around fully loaded.

Still though I will check into it more before purchase and I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

wharton said:


> There is a detailed write-up of the home posted by the OP, it's somewhere out in the internets, wish I could be more helpful. As for Ross' link. There are a whole lot of questionable claims made in the article. "No mold"????, really, try living in a sealed metal container, with any elevated moisture levels and you will see lots of it. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ever hear of an HRV? But yeah its kind of a fad.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Ross said:


> wharton said:
> 
> 
> > There is a detailed write-up of the home posted by the OP, it's somewhere out in the internets, wish I could be more helpful. As for Ross' link. There are a whole lot of questionable claims made in the article. "No mold"????, really, try living in a sealed metal container, with any elevated moisture levels and you will see lots of it. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "arab-american ********, lol. "Allah Akbar! The south will rise again!" haha"

Off topic but.... I once saw a double-wide mosque. I guess they were ******* muslims. There were, of course, no dogs under the porch.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I wouldn't lable an HRV (or any other ventilation equipment) as expensive or complicated to operate or instal and regardless it's going in your new house to meet code here. Its not an added cost. I think we got it though, you dislike them.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Ross said:


> I wouldn't lable an HRV (or any other ventilation equipment) as expensive or complicated to operate or instal and regardless it's going in your new house to meet code here. Its not an added cost. I think we got it though, you dislike them.


How about starting with an old refer unit?

I think the current system has disenfranchised enough people that codes and rules and architects really has no bearing on whether they have a warm place to sleep. 

Lose your job, miss a few mortgage payments, and exploring the alternatives becomes reality.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

sevenmmm said:


> How about starting with an old refer unit?
> 
> I think the current system has disenfranchised enough people that codes and rules and architects really has no bearing on whether they have a warm place to sleep.
> 
> Lose your job, miss a few mortgage payments, and exploring the alternatives becomes reality.


Couldn't agree more!  Besides unlocking a little creativity never hurt for long!


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Ross said:


> I wouldn't lable an HRV (or any other ventilation equipment) as expensive or complicated to operate or instal and regardless it's going in your new house to meet code here. Its not an added cost. I think we got it though, you dislike them.


No I appreciate the fact that they are an important part of a well designed tight constructed, lower energy use home. My point is more directed at trendiness and how it get confused for practicality. Really, I've been at this for so long I can hardly remember the beginning. I have seen a zillion things come and go, and a lot of dreamers who got burnt by believing in shelter ideas that had a lot more flaws than their cheerleaders were willing to admit. 
on that note IMHO, I really and truely believe that a shipping container is about one of the dumbest things you could find to repurpose as a dwelling. Others are certainly welcome to disagree, but I'm an old dog, and been down a lot of roads in the construction industry, and this is one I would recommend passing on.

Ross, you and Sevenmmm are both spot on regarding creativity and the damage done by the beaurocrats that rule. We went full on with the IRC in 2006. It has turned homebuilding into a soul sucking experience. Jumping through hoops like a trained seal, to get the next "approved" sticker. Wasting thousands on even the smallest home, for needless details that enrich suppliers and others who know to game the system to get what they want. All this taking place in an environment where new home values are so deflated that only a fool would buy one.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone noticed new houses are made outa cardboard, Styrofoam, wood chips, saw dust, glue and maybe some mineral slag. Kinda makes an old tin can a little more palatable as a starting point.


----------

